# good mech media



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

so i finally decided to make my pro3e my mech filter and leave the bio to the modded fx5

but i ran into a few questions that i'd like some input on

what should i fill the baskets in the pro3e 2076 with?
i was thinking the 2 lower tiers with ehfi mech and filling the top tier with floss

good idea? bad idea? what would u change up? what other media would u use? what tier would u put ur change in?

thats all for now

thanks in advance


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Curious as to why you went with the FX5 for bio and Eheim for mech? How exactly did you mod your FX5?


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i wasnt the one that modded it
the previous owner (one of my college friends)
not 100% sure all i know is inside it has egg crate instead of the trays and a crapload of bio bale and a coarse foam pad as media

he was using it as his bio filter as well


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok I see what you're saying. It's a pretty clever mod but even with the bioballs, it's not running as a bio filter because your FX5 is not functioning as a wet/dry. Not to say the bioballs are not culturing beneficial bacteria but not as effective as a wet/dry filter. But I suppose that's what the foam pads are trying to do. I'm not sure what effect this mod has on flow rate with the way it is setup now.

Why not keep the eheim as a bio filter as intended? Is the clarity that bad in your water?


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

bio bale not balls
looks like a crapload of straw

i could keep the 2229 and use that as a bio filter but then i'd have 3 filters lol

the 2076 is ok at best 
i'm not impressed with the pro3e series


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

rubadub said:


> bio bale not balls
> looks like a crapload of straw
> 
> i could keep the 2229 and use that as a bio filter but then i'd have 3 filters lol
> ...


Oh that's what you call it, sorry. I had to google it to find out what you were talking about. Then I realized I use the same stuff but it's green coloured.

What size tank are you using these filters on and what type of fish are you keeping?

Here's what I'm running on my last two tanks.

Tank: 135g tank
Inhabitants: 40+ Ilangi & 13 Syno. Petricolas
Filtration: Eheim ProII 2028 & FX5

Tank #2: 120g tank
Inhabitants: 1 arowana, 8 clown loaches, 2 plecos, 2 discus and a few misc. tetras
Filtration: AC110, Eheim W/D 2229 & FX5

I run my filters as intended. Eheims as bio and FX5/AC110 for mech. Everyone is quite happy I would think.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

tank isnt up yet but it's a 220
the plan is to get a sump rolling
but i got the fx5 for 150 bux
who could pass on that
only problem is i dont think i can make the fx5 run normally again as i dont have any of the trays
i guess i can always order me a set

what media are u using in ur filters?
i see u got a 2229 wanna buy another


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i was just looking around the net and the modded fx5 actually holds more bio media then the eheim


Modified Fluval Fx5 Stats.
Bio Capacity: 9 - 13+ liters
Mech Capacity: Est 108 sq/in surface area. 325 cubic inches; 5.3 L
- 2" pre-filter foam and 1" fine filter foam. This can be customized to your needs
Filtration Volume: 18.3L +/- 
- Depends on total capacities of mech. and bio filtration.
Measured Flow Rate: 600 GPH

Eheim Pro 3 2080 Statistics
Bio Capacity: 12 liters
Estimated Mech Capacity: 1.5L; 92 cubic inches
Measured 2080 Flow: 318 GPH
Max Head Height: 2.2m (6.6ft)
Filtration Volume: 13.5 L

granted i dont have a 2080 and i'm not sure if the fx5 is modded to the same standards


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

Specifications: Max tank size: 105gal GPH: 77-220 Media Trays: 3 Volume: 6.6L Head Height: 7.9" Dimensions: 10 1/2" x 10 1/2" x 18 3/4"

thats the specs on the 2076


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think the fx5 is fine the way it is. 

Have you considered running a sump instead? If not, I think you should use all three filters for a 220g. I guess it also depends on how stocked up it is.

I use an assortment/combination of media depending on the filter...

Sera Siporax
Eheim coco balls (substrat I think)
Plastic Scrubbies
Biobale
Purigen
Foam/filter floss


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

u got the coco balls in the 2229?
i've been debating on keeping it
but the eheim media rapes the wallet lol
maybe i can use seachems matrix instead

this still leads me back to where i was
if i use the 2229 considering its a bio only filter

should i put mech media into my 2076 and add a few more pads into the fx5
having the 2 filters do its bio job i doubt thee is any need for the 3rd to run as bio


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, there's some in the 2229.

Like I said, it really depends on what you're stocking your tank with. Matrix is a cheaper alternative but from what I've read not as good as the coco balls.

I just don't think the eheims in general are good at mechanical filtration. Plus their flow rates are alot lower than the FX5.

lol I don't think I need another 2229 but thanks. The price is tempting though lol...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

He already sold me his 2nd or 3rd 2229 LOL.

He needs more filters like i need more tanks.


----------

